# First dead birds, then dead fish ... now dead crickets



## News Bot (Jan 13, 2011)

A virus has killed millions of crickets raised to feed pet reptiles and those kept in zoos. 

*Published On:* 12-Jan-11 10:04 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------

